# Sunday's Show and Tell. ....7/20/14



## jd56 (Jul 20, 2014)

Another week has passed.  Time to show off your recent finds,  whether it be bike related or not.
Please include a story and pictures of your find......we do love pictures.


----------



## petritl (Jul 20, 2014)

I came back from a family vacation on Ocracoke Island this week. The ceramic coaster was made by a local artist, I've asked her to make me a coffee cup with the same stamping.





About 4 years ago before I was into bikes I was at a nearby farm chasing car parts. The new owner of the farm bought it out of an estate of a serious collector of cars and motorcycles (300 restored cars indoors) and the barns were full of leftover parts.At the time I wasn't interested in the bikes but there was an entire wall of a shed full of them. Yesterday I was traveling in the area and stopped by; the bikes were still there but the owner wanted to sell all the bikes as one grouping minus an early Schwinn Cycle Truck.
I ended up buying (31) bicycles, a lot are girls, some are middle weights but only a few are nice enough in original paint to be sold as complete bikes; it looks like I will be a source for parts for some time. My wife and I are going back next Saturday with a large u haul truck to take the haul home.


















I also picked up these pairs of NORS pedals and Wald 26" chrome fenders.


----------



## mike j (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, that's some haul, bring a big enough truck.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 20, 2014)

Picked up the front shelby curved braces fender on ebay. I mainly bought it for the headlight which is the most solid biscuit light I've ever seen. Only the battery holder had any rust on it. The fender is solid too but just need one of the straight braces.
Also picked up an Alien style NOS horn.  Also a set of WW Goodyear tread Cheng Shin tires for 26 bucks shipped from amazon.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2014)

I know this is no surprise to some folks but I got the Five Bar with the unusual badge that was offered here a few weeks ago. This is only the second Five Bar I've seen with something other than a Monark or Airman badge (There is a girls badged Ace on Ebay). This appears to be a very early Five Bar because it is the only one I've seen so far with the "duck tail" front fender. Also the bike was originally equipped with a drop stand and not the butterfly stand. Of course the tank is MIA so if anyone has a lead on a tank I'm very interested. I'll also have to find a rack but these aren't too hard. The bike has a decent set of Carlisles and I didn't do anything to it except put it together and its a pretty smooth rider.  V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Jul 20, 2014)

Great start on the finds this passed week. Nice haul from the outer banks too.
Sent you a pm as well.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 20, 2014)

Well, this one won't top anything in the massive collection Nick posted earlier this week, 
but I picked up this '48 Schwinn, she's a pretty girl, and very original. 

Needs another nice white wall....yes I said white wall!! 

Look for her in the for sale section later. Got my eye on one of Nick's TOC bikes....

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 20, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I know this is no surprise to some folks but I got the Five Bar with the unusual badge that was offered here a few weeks ago.




You are definitely the 5 Bar man! 

Darcie


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 20, 2014)

Nick/darcie-home run hitters! Nice 5 bar Shawn! I got a ND 12 tooth cog from detroitbike this week. Also got a Colson blister chain guard from chestnut hollow. Brian(detroitbike) and Jerry ( chestnut hollow) are great guys! Thanks!


----------



## Boris (Jul 20, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> I got a ND 12 tooth cog from detroitbike this week. Also got a Colson blister chain guard from chestnut hollow. Brian(detroitbike) and Jerry ( chestnut hollow) are great guys! Thanks!




Yay! I'm glad you finally got the chainguard!!! And the 12 tooth cog ain't too shabby either.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 20, 2014)

no vintage iron today,,,


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 20, 2014)

Picked up the Phantom in the for sale(sold) section from the original owners family. Then I took a quick scoot over to another members place and worked a deal on this Hawthorne. Circa 1930 is all I know about it so any info would be great.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Jul 20, 2014)

*Badges & Sprocket*

I went to look at some bicycles on Thursday, and ended up with some badges & a skip tooth sprocket. Any Ideas on the brand of sprocket?


----------



## RJWess (Jul 20, 2014)

*36 Bluebird*

I picked this up a couple weeks ago. I will be making this into a rider for the time being. I will also try to pickup parts for the next few decades to one day restore maybe. Or maybe just throw it up on the wall in the basement.


----------



## 41rollfast (Jul 20, 2014)

moparrecyclers said:


> I went to look at some bicycles on Thursday, and ended up with some badges & a skip tooth sprocket. Any Ideas on the brand of sprocket?View attachment 161076View attachment 161077




Its a Rollfast if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Greg M (Jul 20, 2014)

This t-shirt showed up in the mail the other day.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 21, 2014)

Greg M said:


> This t-shirt showed up in the mail the other day.View attachment 161101



Love that shirt! Where did you get it?


----------



## Greg M (Jul 21, 2014)

Jay Noack from the CCM Facebook group made it. I can PM you his email if you like.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 21, 2014)

*busy couple of weeks....*

Picked up this JC Higgins Regal real close to me...





And this AMC V !!! right here in Vancouver....





This Flightliner from Toledo





and this Gamble's Hiawatha from Seattle





Oh! and a set of rims with awesome chrome, nice and straight.  Great balloon tires with tubes and a sturmey archer front drum brake with cable an lever for $100


----------



## OldRider (Jul 21, 2014)

Greg M said:


> Jay Noack from the CCM Facebook group made it. I can PM you his email if you like.



Yes Greg, please pm me his email, thanks!


----------



## Blackout (Jul 21, 2014)

picked this up today from my favorite pickin place cost me a whole buck BTW NFS


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 21, 2014)

*Amc viii*

That AMC is called an Astro Flite here and I have the exact same bike, color and all.  Mine is missing the VERY expensive tail light that you have and the little red doo dad on the piece on the front fender, also VERY hard to find.  Nice riding bike.

Mike


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 21, 2014)

My Delta Winner light finally showed up for my Twin Flex. I also picked up a set of truss rods for my Wingbar. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet weeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 21, 2014)

*1958 Murray Fleet line*

Picked up off of a local CL ad , looks to be mostly original except kenda tires and missing the high dollar top off of the fender light. Has a little paint loss from a lot of use but should clean up fairly nice .
 Lee


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 22, 2014)

*Thanks...*

Yeah.... just in the process of doing a re and re... I can't believe I found it right here in Vancouver... we don't often get cool, american cruisers here...

Wayne



mickeyc said:


> That AMC is called an Astro Flite here and I have the exact same bike, color and all.  Mine is missing the VERY expensive tail light that you have and the little red doo dad on the piece on the front fender, also VERY hard to find.  Nice riding bike.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Blackout (Jul 22, 2014)

got today, will be for sale, radio still works


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 22, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> My Delta Winner light finally showed up for my Twin Flex. I also picked up a set of truss rods for my Wingbar. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet weeeeeeeeeeeeeeek




The hex truss rods are a hell of a score, even if ladies, you can cut, smash, and redrill to fit.
Where did you find these???

I don't want to come across as an a-hole, but the prewar winner light you are looking for does not have the embossed WINNER in the top portion.

Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> The hex truss rods are a hell of a score, even if ladies, you can cut, smash, and redrill to fit.
> Where did you find these???
> 
> I don't want to come across as an a-hole, but the prewar winner light you are looking for does not have the embossed WINNER in the top portion.
> ...




The pre war Winner also does not have the reflector on top either. Good place holder though. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 22, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> The pre war Winner also does not have the reflector on top either. Good place holder though. V/r Shawn




Also, lens/trim is different as is the method of securing the top and overall it is smaller. 
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2014)

*Fleet line..*



Overhauler said:


> Picked up off of a local CL ad , looks to be mostly original except kenda tires and missing the high dollar top off of the fender light. Has a little paint loss from a lot of use but should clean up fairly nice .
> Lee




Hey lee. Glad you got this one. I was in decatur Friday but didn't have time to look at it. What year is it?


----------



## jd56 (Jul 22, 2014)

crash said:


> got today, will be for sale, radio still works



I love it.
But no room for it.
Congrats Crash.


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 22, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Hey lee. Glad you got this one. I was in decatur Friday but didn't have time to look at it. What year is it?



 Yeah Rob I made the deal via cell on Thursday but they couldn't meet until Monday ( I never like to wait on a verbal agreement via phone with a total stranger ) . She told me they were getting quit a few emails but I was the first at 2am  , I waited all weekend for a call telling me someone blew my offer out the water.
 I was hoping it was a 56 but the serial # is MOTX P28 193578 which makes it a 58.

 Lee


----------



## petritl (Jul 26, 2014)

I got the bikes home today, wow! 31 bikes are difficult to move and take up a lot of space.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2014)

*Damn dude!*

That must have been a lot of work. When you sort through all of them let us know what's for sale. Are they all at your place in Washington? Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 26, 2014)

petritl said:


> I got the bikes home today, wow! 31 bikes are difficult to move and take up a lot of space.



What a haul!!!
My wife would have a conniption fit[emoji12]

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## nj_shore (Jul 27, 2014)

petritl said:


> I got the bikes home today, wow! 31 bikes are difficult to move and take up a lot of space.




Wow, that's an exciting purchase.. I bet the guy on eBay parting out complete bicycles has already contacted you.


----------



## petritl (Jul 27, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> That must have been a lot of work. When you sort through all of them let us know what's for sale. Are they all at your place in Washington? Rob.




They will all be for sale; I am still negotiating a purchase price for the one bike I wanted ( early Schwinn Cycle Truck). 

Anyone who is close enough and interested is welcome to come over and see the haul in person and hopefully take some home with you.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2014)

*Great!*



petritl said:


> They will all be for sale; I am still negotiating a purchase price for the one bike I wanted ( early Schwinn Cycle Truck).
> 
> Anyone who is close enough and interested is welcome to come over and see the haul in person and hopefully take some home with you.




Ill pm you next time I get to Washington. Might be acouple of weeks.


----------

